# 영신여고



## Seikun

What does it mean?

Thnaks in advance.


----------



## Sunbee

It means '영신(Youngshin) Girls' High School'.
영신 is just name.


----------



## Seikun

Sunbee said:


> It means '영신(Youngshin) Girls' High School'.
> 영신 is just name.


Thanks.


----------

